# Sri Lanka Marriage certificate with false informaction stion



## befair (May 18, 2013)

Can any one give guidance about getting a sri lanka marriage certificate with false information cancelled.
This is the reason
A young lady who got caught to a man got her to marry him. She is a UK citizen and his intention has been to get to the UK. But when signed papers she did not know that he is a widow and also had a daughter of 3 years. He had no money to keep paying visa fees as she has no duel citizenship
She had to get back to the UK with the help.of her aunt who bought her travel ticket. She was in stress and couldn't realise what was going on. But now things are clear to her what he and his mother was trying to do. 
As he has signed the marriage certificate with false information stating that he is SINGLE instead of stating WIDOW she would like to get the marriage certificate cancelled.
This happened in Jan 2017 she returned to the UK.in February 2017. 

Can some one advise of a similar case of a marriage 
annulled.
Any good advice to get this done will be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

